# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Hirondelles qui rentrent dans la maison

## Doll

Voilà, à chaque fois que j'ouvre mes fenêtres, des hirondelles rentrent chez moi (surtout le matin)  :: 
Est-ce que cela signifie quelque chose ? 
Cherchent-elles à faire un nid vers mes fenêtres ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Elles cherchent peut être un endroit où installer leur nid... C'est arrivé à mon boulot, on avait laissé la fenêtre de la salle d'en haut ouverte, et le soir elles avaient commencé à bâtir sous le plafond. Si tu peux laisser la fenêtre ouverte jusqu'en septembre ça va, mais dans le cas contraire il vaudrait mieux les empêcher de rentrer...

----------


## Doll

C'est bien ce que je pensais...
Un nid au dessus de la fenêtre, je m'en fiche mais je ne veux pas de nid dans la maison, moi lol.

----------


## Giemma

+1
Elles cherchent sans doute où construire leur nid... Comme vivelesbergers, je te conseille de les empêcher d'entrer sinon il sera trop tard une fois le nid construit. Elles s'installeront sans doute non loin de chez toi.

----------


## Doll

Ok, merci du conseil  ::

----------


## Giemma

D'ailleurs, si elles font leur nid chez toi et qu'elles ne sont pas dérangées, en principe, elles reviendront tous les ans. Il y a quelques nids chez mes parents, sous le toit d'un garage. Tous les ans, les hirondelles reviennent au nid, c'est franchement sympa à voir.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je viens d'emmenager dans une maison et j'ai constaté que le propio a détruit 2 ou 3 nids d'hirondelles situés sous la gouttière...devinez quoi ? je les ai vus revenir les refaire exactement au même endroit...tant mieux, tant que je serais là personne n'y touchera !  ::

----------


## Giemma

Si tu assistes à d'autres destruction, n'hésite pas à prendre des photos et à contacter la LPO. La destruction de nids est interdite.

----------


## Saigure

Ha c'est bon à savoir ça Giemma!

----------


## Chenille

Hiar hiar  ::

----------


## cerbere

oui ben moi j'en veux pas (elles ont les dépendances) car aucune envie d'avoir des mites ou autres qui rentrent dans la baraque via leur nid  ::

----------


## kapoustou

Puis vu les crottes qu'on voit sous les nids quand il y a des petits ça doit être moyen dans la maison  :: 

Chez mes parents les hirondelles rentrent par la fenêtre de la cuisine, traverse la pièce et ressorte par le salon en face, c'est marrant ! Ma grand-mère dit que ça porte chance ^^

----------

